# My two new geckos! (strophurus ciliaris ciliaris)



## downie2 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey All, 
Just wanting to show off my two new geckos (Strophurus ciliaris ciliaris) and their enclosure.






Cheers,
Simon.


----------



## gillsy (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice work, just a tip, if they are URS enclosures make sure the clips at the top are sealed to.


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice mate, love these little geckos. How old are they?


----------



## Sarah (Apr 6, 2011)

looks really good, they are such an easy gecko to keep as they love their food which im sure you have discovered.


----------



## Smithers (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice get  they should have fun in their new home


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 6, 2011)

awesome looking gex. thanks for sharing.


----------



## downie2 (Apr 6, 2011)

thanks for the tip gillsy, yeah the clips are nicely taped up 

I got them two weeks ago from Geck82, they hatched on the 07/01/2011 making them 89 days old. 

they are eating very well on small crickets and performing some crazy stunts in the process of catching them! (jumping between branches to grab em) 

Cheers
Simon.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 6, 2011)

wait till they fight over a cricket i had one of mine latch on to the mouth of another trying to grab the cricket from him.


----------



## Gecksta (Apr 10, 2011)

i also got some new strophurus ciliaris ciliaris today


----------



## AUSGECKO (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Simon,
I'm glad they are doing well, I see what you mean by one of them likes sitting on the probe 
Cheers,
Chris


----------

